# Adult Platy's Dying Off ~ I crave input!



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

When I obtained my second 55 gallon tank, I bought it used. The gentleman had a small assortment of platys in it, as well as some other fish. They were all very healthy and the platys were, of course, breeding.

I decided to begin moving the platys to a 10 gallon tank I had onhand, so that I could free up some space in the 55. Great plan, right? Well, it hasn't been working out so well thus far, and I really would appreciate some ideas from you guys so I can try to figure out the problem.

Initially I moved a baby and a male platy to the tank. They seemed happy as can be. Then I caught another baby, and put that one in the 10 gallon as well. Before long (within a week or two), the adult male had passed. Both babies were happy and healthy, so I didn't suspect disease. Then, however, I caught one of the pregnant females and moved her to the 10 gallon. So we now have 2 babies, one female. Within a few days the adult female passed as well.

I caught another adult and another baby from the main tank and moved them to the 10 gallon as well, a few days ago. Now the adult is not looking well, is hanging out on the bottom of the tank, and isn't eating. 

I'm trying to figure out why the adults are the only ones having issues. All of the babies are wonderfully healthy, but this tank kills the adults? One theory I originally had was age, platys have an average lifespan of 3-5 years. The prior owner had the tank for just over 3 years, although I'm not sure the age of the platys. It's possible that he bought them when he first started up the tank, and that they are only dying of old age. That theory, however, seems shaky to me because they ONLY die after I move them to the new setting.

Another issue I considered is oxygen. Today I went out and bought another air pump and added an airstone to see if that would help. So far there's been no change, but it's only been in the tank for a half hour. I thought that there was enough oxygen, and I'm not even sure if that impacts adults more than fry, but I figured it was worth a try. 

I know you're going to ask about tank set-up, so here it is: 
10 gallon tank, artificial plants
Temp: 78 F
Ph: 6.8
Ammonia: 0
HOB Tetra filter, and an undergravel filter (one side with air, the other side with powerhead)

With every death, I inspected the fish carefully for any signs of disease and checked the water chemistry. Everything seems to be fine, but the adults keep perishing.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That's very odd.

I'm assuming you did something to transfer some bacteria to the new filter, right? Even so, that shouldn't affect only adults and not babies.

Moving a pregnant female can cause a lot of stress and make the female miscarry and die, that could explain one of the deaths. The other death and the morbid appearance of yet another fish remains a mystery to me.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Yep, the tank was definitely cycled. 

The first death I thought was old age, the second I, too, thought could have been simply too much stress during her pregnancy (wanted to move her before she gave birth), but now a third? I have 2 more to move, but will not do it until I try to prevent more deaths....


----------



## tiffsplaties88 (Jun 26, 2008)

old age mixed with the amount of stress?


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Just an update: It's beginning to look like adult platy #3 might survive this. She's still *near* the bottom of the tank, but her labored breathing has started to become more stable and she often now hovers just over the bottom of the tank, instead of lying in the gravel. She still isn't eating, bt we're seeing progress. I never thought I'd be cheering for a platy like this.


----------

